# Blue dream



## mrpuffins (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 26, 2016)

mrpuffins said:


> View attachment 3815353


Where did it come from? Tell us about it. Looks very nice!


----------



## mrpuffins (Oct 27, 2016)

No good story just another sack of many lol smooth earthy taste, very Keefe.

Saw these as seeds, Def will consider growing!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

Yup that looks just like my BD


----------



## Bearijuana (Jan 10, 2017)

Man. I was into some BD a couple months ago. Hands down my favorite daytime smoke. Great smell, great taste. And the daytime buzz was perfect. Cant wait to get some more.


----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

Bearijuana said:


> Man. I was into some BD a couple months ago. Hands down my favorite daytime smoke. Great smell, great taste. And the daytime buzz was perfect. Cant wait to get some more.


I've got a few BD in my next batch. Love the way it flowers, smokes, smells etc


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 11, 2017)

Man I got 2 plants going right now on day 42 and looking amazing I can't Wait


----------



## Karah (Feb 11, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Man I got 2 plants going right now on day 42 and looking amazing I can't Wait


Let's see!


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 12, 2017)

Everytime I try to upload the pics it says a server error occurred


----------



## Karah (Feb 12, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Everytime I try to upload the pics it says a server error occurred


Me too  I've been trying to update my grow journal


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> Me too  I've been trying to update my grow journal


Avatar change ???......and keep this a secret from @StonedFarmer ...thnx


----------



## Karah (Feb 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Avatar change ???......and keep this a secret from @StonedFarmer ...thnx


It's our secret


----------



## torontoke (Feb 12, 2017)

Which breeders blue dream are all of u smoking?

I've tried a few different breeders version based on all the hype and even bought some from a few different clubs and always found it weak.
IMHO it's a great yielder and had decent bag appeal but maybe I'm missing out


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Which breeders blue dream are all of u smoking?
> 
> I've tried a few different breeders version based on all the hype and even bought some for a few different clubs and always found it weak.
> IMHO it's a great yielder and had decent bag appeal but maybe I'm missing out


Great yeilder is it's problem ...and ease of growing very large ...hey look what I did plants ....I'm in Cali and the shit is everywhere .....usually heavy yeilders that are easy to grow are the go to strain for back yard warriors ....nothing wrong with back yard growers ....it was just funny to see people literally setting prices on blue dream so low they damn near have to give it away ....I don't sell of course ...that's illegal 

I've had decent blue dream tho


----------



## torontoke (Feb 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Great yeilder is it's problem ...and ease of growing very large ...hey look what I did plants ....I'm in Cali and the shit is everywhere .....usually heavy yeilders that are easy to grow are the go to strain for back yard warriors ....nothing wrong with back yard growers ....it was just funny to see people literally setting prices on blue dream so low they damn near have to give it away ....I don't sell of course ...that's illegal
> 
> I've had decent blue dream tho


I ran a few packs in the last couple years because everyone and their mother raved about it.
The yields were nice but the potentcy was meh.
I don't sell at all so having too much of something I didn't enjoy smoking had little benefit.
I'm picky sometimes but I'd say blue dream is riding high on the hype wave right now.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I ran a few packs in the last couple years because everyone and their mother raved about it.
> The yields were nice but the potentcy was meh.
> I don't sell at all so having too much of something I didn't enjoy smoking had little benefit.
> I'm picky sometimes but I'd say blue dream is riding high on the hype wave right now.


I ran some dream star last go that was given to me from a friend ...believe it's a star dog / blue dream mix ....anyway i didn't like it either ...I always do new strains in a lil experimental garden each year ....good way to find what's good and what's not before committing to it .....the dream star was damn near identical to regular BD IMO ......my friends didn't think so tho .....preference I guess


----------



## Karah (Feb 12, 2017)

Honestly...I don't know. I clipped clones from my buddy and he doesn't know either and we've never had it tested.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a Stella blue dream from an S-1 seed they made from a cut. She is a bushy Monster with long leaves pointing out everywhere. 

I too want to know if the strain is hype. I smoked some from a dispensary here that was weak. But all the dispensary strains out here were weak. 

So I will post when it's finished and report.


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 12, 2017)

I have 2 hso blue dreams running along with 9 other hso strains


----------



## Bareback (Feb 25, 2017)

I have some BD I just harvested on 1/20/17 I tested it last week and it was top five strongest I ever smoked.

It was a clone from a monster cropped plant that I killed with a pH meter that broke. ( Weird story ) It over powered my carbon filter with the strongest terps I ever had. Blue Dream X Barrberry Brute from a Co breeder.


----------



## cindysid (Feb 27, 2017)

I've been growing HSO Blue Dream for over a year now, and it is a great plant. Easy to grow, great bag appeal, nice smell and taste, and generous yields. It's not the strongest strain I grow, but it gets the job done. I will be growing it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## oatsuzn (Feb 27, 2017)

We don't get Blue Dream out here in NY too often but I love that strain. Not the strongest but a good smoke and usually a great taste. Will definitely be looking for that when I visit the bay area in April


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 17, 2017)

hows mine looking think im around 20 days in


----------



## giglewigle (May 28, 2017)

fuck i wish i never pulled this early


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 6, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> I have 2 hso blue dreams running along with 9 other hso strains


So how did the two HSO Blue Dreams do?? I've thought about trying theirs before but have yet to actually order seeds


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 6, 2017)

Day 66 second round. It's not bad the smoke is okay and it's a good yielder. But there green crack yielded better and was a better smoke. These where clones from the more sativa dominant phenotype of the two. To be honest I'm not going to run it again


----------

